# The Evil Within - Update??



## Monalye (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab' gerade Steam geöffnet, da updatet sich auf einmal The Evil Within mit über 4 GB, also echt verdammt viel für ein Update. Kann jemand bitte auf Deutsch die Update-Daten aufzählen, ich kann zwar Englisch, aber viele "Fachausdrücke" kann ich nicht verstehen.

4 GB, das kann nicht nur ein "Fehlerbehebungsupdate" sein... hm.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2014)

Also, da stehen da nur drei Dinge, die ich bei Steam gefunden hab:

_Performance optimizations on Higher end GPU Systems _ => Optimierung für besonders starke Grafikkarten

_Fix for "The Power of Three" achievement unlocking incorrectly after upgrading the same weapon three times _=> Korrektur eines Fehlers, bei dem wohl das eigentlich fällige Achievement fehlte, wenn man die gleiche Waffe drei Mal upgraded

_Count-based achievement progress persists when loading earlier saves for some achievements _=> Die Zahl bereits durchgeführter Aktionen für ein Achievement, bei dem man eine bestimmte Zahl an Aktionen durchführen muss (zB  "töte 100 Feinde" ), bleibt auch beim Laden eines alten Spielstandes bestehen. Scheinbar wurde der Zähler auf den Stand des alten Spielstands zurückgesetzt, zB du hattest schon 90 Kills, lädst einen alten Spielstand, und bei dem hattest Du erst 20 Kills - und dadurch sind plötzlich alle gezählten Kills nur bei 20 statt bei 90. Das wurde bei einigen Achievements nun korrigiert.


Es KANN aber sein, dass man für die Performance-Sache viele Texturen und Quellcodebstandteile neu erstellen musste, daher 4GB...


----------



## Monalye (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab' gerade mit der Überschrift von Steam etwas gegooglet und hier The Evil Within's latest update is bizarrely huge | IncGamers.com das gefunden



> The Evil Within‘s latest update has one of the most bizarre file-size-to-changes ratio I’ve ever seen. By which I mean it’s 4GB, but it really doesn’t fix much.
> 
> Excitement! The Evil Within 1.03 is out. Double excitement! The patch is 4.1GB, so it’s obviously going to feature some major changes. Right? No. Actually, it offers some unspecified “performance optimizations” for higher end GPUs, and a few fixes to achievements. I do not know how this results in a 4.1GB update, but I’m going to guess either lots of the code has been streamlined or there are a number of adjustments to really large files which are now being redownloaded. No idea.
> 
> ...



Dafür 4 GB ist ja wirklich krass, so ein großes Update für quasi nichts.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2014)

Sollen da nicht DLCs in Zukunft kommen? Vielleicht ist das schon eine Vorbereitung dafür.


----------



## Monalye (20. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand von euch "The Evil Within" seit diesem großen Update schon mal gestartet? Ich werde hier fast verrückt...

Ich bin im 4. Kapitel, wo ich vor Laura weglaufen muss, da stand ich jetzt lange, weil ich "auf Zeit spielen" so derart hasse, ich schau mich da lieber in Ruhe um, plane usw... ich hasse Zeitdruck und Hektik. Nun gut, darum gehts nicht, ich starte das Spiel also vorhin erstmals seit dem Update, renne vor dem Dämon weg... die Steuerung wird immer behebiger, man muss da durch eine Luke die Treppe runter, zweimal bin ich gestorben, weil ich die Luke nicht so erwischt habe, das die Hand erscheint, wo ich auf E drücken kann, damit ich nach der Treppe fasse... so zäh steuerte sich alles, obwohl ich direkt davor stand. Dann musste ich durch den Gang laufen, mit den 2 Sprengfallen, das Ganze war so verzögert, als hätte ich Lags, ich bewegte mich richtig im Zeitlupentempo. Dann war ich endlich im Lift, aber da ging dann fast gar nichts mehr, 1 Bild pro Sekunde... dann stürzte der komplette Rechner ab, der komplette, alles weg.

Ich  hier gleich , zum Einen, weil ich das endlich geschafft gehabt hätte, wovor mir seit Wochen graut und ich das Spiel nicht angegriffen habe, zum Anderen, das es offenbar nun endgültig für PC unspielbar ist und ich jederzeit mit so einem Komplettausfall des ganzen Systems rechnen kann. 

Hat jemand von euch das Spiel seit dem Patch gestartet, wie lief es da, nachdem ihr es eine zeitlang gespielt habt, alles normal geblieben? Hat jemand vielleicht von PC-Abstürzen nach dem großen Patch gehört?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich spiele es ja selbst nicht, habe aber das LP von Gronkh verfolgt. Der hat das Spiel nun kurz vor Ende abgebrochen. 

Erst waren nach einem Sprung in einen Raum alle Texturen weg und auch nach mehrmaligem Laden kam er nicht mehr weiter, weil er in einer Zwischensequenz festhing. Keine Chance auf ein Weiterspielen. 

Auf Steam soll es wohl einige Kommentare geben, die von erheblichen Problemen nach dem Patch berichten.


----------

